# Why I'm tired of posts about tipping ....



## Sacto Burbs

I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.

I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.

This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.

I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turned them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.

Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


----------



## UberHammer

Kind of hard to ignore it when the pax says "I love that the tip is included".


----------



## Kim Chi

I never expect a tip anyways. So I don't disappoint myself. Tipping use to be based on if the consumer is happy with his/her service.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Let It Go ... For just one week. Or go with the company line. Or be proactive and Put up a sign on your backseat that says

Tips are not necessary 
Tips are not expected

Take control of your obsession. take the issue off the table. Let it go. Your value as a driver, your value as a human being, has nothing to do with getting a tip.


----------



## BlkGeep

Having a pair makes that conversation fun, your paying ninety cents a mile, where do you think the tip is coming from? Tip isn't required, but it's not included, it's meant to be cashless, and thanks for the ride but I'm not letting you get out telling me you tipped me. My rating is high, and I still educate at least one pax per week, if your just sitting there while someone tells you tip is included then that's on you.

Damn, got me even! In either case, focus on rates, not tips. I concur. Tips sounds like whining, like it or not most people equate tipping with getting something extra, I want a fair rate, I don't do anything extra, I want to be paid, not tipped. Been passing out plenty of lower ratings these days, favorite one last night, headed away from her area on the freeway, at an interchange area so end up going extra mile to the next on ramp, two minutes waiting through the three lights to get back on the other direction and I get a call. ***** asks if I'm lost. Was gonna dump the ping but it was in the burbs at a bar so I knew it would be a quick guarantee filler, plus I was excited to get the fare just so I could one star her, of course I get there, sorry it's a short trip, I didn't feel like waking, literally in the neighborhood behind the bar. At least it didn't cost me much to get my sixteen bucks for that hour. The less you pay me the more I expect you to get in, sit down, and shut up. Think I'm done answering pax calls at all.


----------



## Actionjax

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.
> 
> I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.
> 
> This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.
> 
> I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turn them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.
> 
> Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


Best tip I think most people will get this week. Thanks for that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

"I'm not letting you ... 

And who has taken control over the situation? you? No, your anger has taken control. The demeaning practice of tipping, instead of being paid a fair wage, has taken control of you and initiated a fight or flight response.

Try the other way, grasshopper, just try it.


----------



## BlkGeep

Ugh. You know I'm anti tip, I have been clear about that since I started posting. But I will correct people that tell me or their friends that tip is included.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Why ? What is the direct benefit to you as a driver? Since you cannot know the outcome of that little discussion, you cannot evaluate what good it did. it makes you feel better? Why? Why allow that statement to have so much power over you?


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why ? What is the direct benefit to you as a driver? Since you cannot know the outcome of that little discussion, you cannot evaluate what good it did. it makes you feel better? Why? Why does that statement have so much power over you?


I feel better leading deceived people to the truth. It's like helping the blind to see. It's the only reason I keep posting here. If there wasn't a ton of Uber lies and deception to wake people up from, I'd just go watch Netflix, as this forum would just be about the best place to buy candy and water.


----------



## IndyDriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why ? What is the direct benefit to you as a driver? Since you cannot know the outcome of that little discussion, you cannot evaluate what good it did. it makes you feel better? Why? Why does that statement have so much power over you?


Because its another one of Uber's lies, for me at least. I never solicited tips, but I am not going to feed riders the same BS line that Uber does about tips being included in the fare...because they aren't. Its a tricky thing Uber does and they are costing their drivers potential earnings by misrepresenting the fare as being sufficient to not tip. To me, it would be like a restaurant opening up and still paying their servers $2.13/hour, while telling customers no tip is necessary. The only difference is we are IC's so Uber can legally get away with. That doesn't make it right.


----------



## Realityshark

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.
> 
> I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.
> 
> This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.
> 
> I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turned them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.
> 
> Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


Here's what I used to do and it really worked: When passengers start talking to you about Uber, (Most always do) tell them the reason you love working for them is the flexible work schedule and all the cash tips you receive. My tips went up a bunch playing out that little lie. I quit because of the depreciation on my car. The math didn't work and it's really not too hard to find a side gig that pays more.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> I feel better leading deceived people to the truth. It's like helping the blind to see. It's the only reason I keep posting here. If there wasn't a ton of Uber lies and deception to wake people up from, I'd just go watch Netflix, as this forum would just be about the best place to buy candy and water.


Last I checked riders were not looking for the truth...they were looking for a ride. UberTruth launches next month in select markets. (Truth is reduced in some areas but don't worry, Uber will top off truth long as you meet the minimum number of trips)


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> Last I checked riders were not looking for the truth...they were looking for a ride. UberTruth launches next month in select markets. (Truth is reduced in some areas but don't worry, Uber will top off truth long as you meet the minimum number of trips)


UberTruth will NEVER launch. It's ingrained in their business model to lie.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Those not currently driving please declare that in your comments.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

This post is not about Uber's lies, it is about letting go of an obsession over tipping for just one week for active drivers. Please stay on topic.


----------



## IndyDriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> This post is not about Uber's lies, it is about letting go of an obsession over tipping for just one week for active drivers. Please stay on topic.


Your value does have something to do with the tips though...I don't know what you don't see here. Uber is paying a wage that often comes out to under minimum wage when all expenses are accounted for. It is customary in the US to compensate the difference with tips...yet Uber disregards that custom in lieu of their "Uber" experience. I'll let it go now in this thread, but never for a week just for the heck of it.


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> This post is not about Uber's lies, it is about letting go of an obsession over tipping for just one week for active drivers. Please stay on topic.


Separating Uber's lies from driver obsession is like trying to separate a new born from its mother. Uber's lies gave birth to the obsession.


----------



## franklin

If you are tired of posts about tipping, why are you creating a new thread about tipping?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I put the thread under complaints, and the moderator moved it to tipping. So maybe there IS a way to just ignore all posts about tipping. If they show up outside the subform, just report them to the moderator. That solves my problem.


----------



## PT Go

Driving is my life. It brings such happiness to my heart, I don't need tips. Oh, for joy itself.


----------



## MrsUberJax

Burbs: I think the problem may lye with you being unable to ignore "tipping" threads. Your own words admit a level of obsession - an obsession no less that you have suggested other folks should ignore in themselves. We all want to feel valued, whether one chooses to focus on one level of compensation or another is really up to the individual. You are fortunate as a Lyft driver to not have to worry about this issue. You are fortunate that Lyft has given you the opportunity to earn that little extra - whether you value it or not is up to you. When I started with Lyft, there were drivers that felt that tipping was not an important issue, they felt as you do that there was no way that we would be able to get Lyft to improve the tipping feature. I, along with many others felt that it was important & I remember the same "obsessions" coming from that side of the street. We had to fight for that benefit, one that you now profit from. I would ask that you not fault others for seeking out a benefit that you are lucky to enjoy without any effort on your part. I agree that obsessing over any issue is unhealthy, but I can not fault anyone for trying to improve their earnings, regardless of the method. It worked when we fought to get the tipping app upgraded at Lyft, it may work with Uber. Either way, folks should be able to express their feelings about tipping in this forum without being told that it is not a 'real issue." Especially when there are folks on this forum like myself that have successfully fought for improvements on that very "issue" and won!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I stand corrected. Thank you very much. I have only been driving for six weeks. So exactly how did you successfully pressure Lyft into adding tips to the app?


----------



## BlkGeep

I don't know the more we talked about tips in this thread the more I'm thinking that we should be entitled to them. YUP it's official I'm pro tip now. Now look what you've done.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Only if there is a plausible game plan...

Otherwise the angst is as useless as pissing into the wind.


----------



## MrsUberJax

Please re-read the post, perhaps you did not understand. At Lyft we always had a tipping feature, but it was so confusing and so hard for the customers to use that many of us did not get tipped. The drivers at Lyft felt that the "tipping" feature could be greatly improved. John was dealing with several improvements at the time- so we asked repeatedly, over and over, that the tip upgrade be done sooner rather than later. The drivers used the forums and the lounges and the open mic's & the question and answer forums to let Lyft know how important is was to us. John and Lyft responded by improving the app and making it much easier for the tip function to be utilized. It was a victory for the drivers and it proved that John valued the drivers enough to make it a priority. Everyone has a right to fight for what is important to them, regardless of whether or not "you" feel it is important. With only 6 weeks under your belt, your comments are atrocious. In time you will gain experience - until then, I suggest that you read and utilize this forum to learn from those that have come before you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

So I am back to my original position. 

It is the corporate policy at Lyft to allow tipping. Is the corporate policy at Uber to market that tipping is not necessary. 

I'll drive on both platforms giving preference to Lyft, but I am not going to spend time obsessing about the fact that Uber has no intentions of allowing tipping because it is a fundamental marketing tool of the company.

I have shaken my iPhone and clicked undo and therefore I stand on my original contention. 

Thank you very much for allowing me to be your driver today. I hope you have a great day and that I was the best driver you had today.


----------



## UberHammer

Drivers complained about Uber's first cancel is free policy. Uber is now getting rid of it.

With rates going down again even more in the future, changing the tipping policy would be an easy way of keeping some of the driver's from quitting.

I don't think complaining about tipping in Uber is pissing in the wind. It could change like free first cancels did.


----------



## MrsUberJax

You are a self aggrandizing narcissist. You may have an opinion about the marketing plans for these companies, and that is your right, but when you tell others that they should not fight for tipping on the Uber app and try to change their circumstances for the better, or that their fight is not of value; And then out of the other side of your mouth - you admit that you are obsessing over the very same issue - you are a hypocrite. Again I will tell you that with only 6 weeks under your belt your comments are atrocious. You have no idea how many decisions have been reversed, how many things have been flip flopped and changed around, this is a startup Troll! The nature of a startup is change, constant change as we learn, hopefully for the better of the company and those that work for the company. If you think of UBER & Lyft like a pair of old big businesses, with a standard marketing plan and "steady as she goes" attitude then you are dating yourself, and revealing your misunderstanding of the one thing that startups have as an advantage. A startup has an idea and agility. The ability to improve the concept, the product, and it's delivery over time. You are out of your element -Troll. If you don't understand this, and clearly you do not - then startups - and this forum about the startups, Uber & Lyft, may not be for you. If you continue this ridiculous argument against our movement for change, and continue to brandish this ignorant thinking - then I believe you are a troll, incapable of learning and intent on causing disruption at any cost. If so then from this moment forward, I will treat you as such. TAG, You're It! Tips Are Great!


----------



## BlkGeep

Nope back the other way, tips are bad, let's ban tips!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

And so I hit a nerve.

But would you be so kind as to answer my question, what is your game plan for getting the company to change a policy that is designed to onboard passengers who hate tipping.

I tried to implement the tips are great policy, and you will see that I widely promoted the idea on this forum. But when it came down to it, I couldn't do it. I couldn't bring myself to lie to my passengers for an increase in income that I can easily make just by working one more hour a week.

I opine that the reason the first cancel policy was eliminated was because of the amount of revenue the company was losing compared to the customers it was gaining. There is no evidence that former Drivers *****ing on an anonymous Internet forum had anything to do with it.


----------



## jackstraww

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - --


PT Go said:



Driving is my life. It brings such happiness to my heart, I don't need tips. Oh, for joy itself.
"Remember, wherever you go...There you are"

Click to expand...

*_
And- "If you don't care where you are...you aint lost"_


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> I tried to implement the tips are great policy, and you will see that I widely promoted the idea on this forum. But when it came down to it, I couldn't do it. I couldn't bring myself to lie to my passengers for an increase in income that I can easily make just by working one more hour


I have to say..you,re a better man than me. Then again I don't look at it as a lie. I somehow justify the injustice of Ubers bad and unfair policy. When it comes right down to it..passengers shouldn't have to ask "the tip is included,right?"- -Man,!- The ride is cheap enough where a few bucks after a safe ,pleasant ride should be the natural thing to do. A bartender gets tipped for a lot less- a waitress brings you a coffee and a couple of eggs-?? Of course you throw her a tip . This is a service industry for cripes sake!!
So when they ask "The tip is included ,right?"- I like to answer.. Thats what uber would like you to believe. 
Please dont take this the wrong way ...but the only service that thas a space to add a gratuity is Uber taxi -
Currently, the Uber app includes a 20 percent tip by default when you use the UberTAXI service,* but* for UberX, UberBlack, and UberSUV drivers, there's no way for passengers like yourself to tip other than with straight cash.
Being you're using an app that allows you to pay for your fare electronically, and being Uber isn't exactly clear on this who can blame you for asking"- I always add, Im certainly not looking for a tip, I just want to you to know how it works, maybe you can look out for the driver the next time you use uber X- 
This may sound pushy, or unprofessional, but I really dont care...so far it doesnt seem to have hurt my ratings(I cant believe I even have to think about that)-and so far I dont think it has got me any tips - well maybe a few.but.
passengers seem generally interested and surprised to hear this...(some even think I gave them a uber secret)
so if it helps them understand the way Uber "operates" - fine I,ll consider this information a public service


----------



## Sacto Burbs

All I'm suggesting is that for one week, and for one week only, you don't give this little spiel.

if asked a direct question, you can answer with the party line, tips are not necessary, tips are not expected.

I myself Have never had A passenger explicitly ask ME the tip's included right?"

If You don't want to take a little break from this little charade, then don't.


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> All I'm suggesting is that for one week, and for one week only, you don't give this little spiel.


-..Being as I only do the week end thing, Ill take your suggestion & try go with the party line. You right in saying I can use a break from the charade. . . Ill let ya know how its working out on this thread in a few days...

I cant believe you never had a passenger say "The tip is included ,right"? or as I understand ,the tip is included"- -your lucky,,when you have to answer that all the time it wares on ya.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> Those not currently driving please declare that in your comments.


That's one way of working out the folk on this forum with a higher IQ


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> All I'm suggesting is that for one week, and for one week only, you don't give this little spiel.
> 
> if asked a direct question, you can answer with the party line, tips are not necessary, tips are not expected.
> 
> I myself Have never had A passenger explicitly ask ME the tip's included right?"
> 
> If You don't want to take a little break from this little charade, then don't.


It's all about the "charade".

I applaud your strategy to step back and away from the mind control that UBER so effectively imposes on its sheep-like riders.

But the other charade has direct benefits.

TAG - when asked about driving for UBER, remember the rider has opened the door, answer TIPS ARE GREAT! If they counter that with UBER's misconception, correct them with a $5 fare breakdown and the time it takes to carry out and repeat that's why TIPS ARE GREAT!

Each to his own Sacto!


----------



## UberHammer

You can ask that people give it up for a week. But people can say no to your request. You're coming across like you think you're entitled to a yes. You're not.


----------



## UberCemetery

I am staying clear of this one. I will just add that I love nice healthy cash tips, most real chauffeur's do. Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Ricardo Branson

IndyDriver said:


> Because its another one of Uber's lies, for me at least. I never solicited tips, but I am not going to feed riders the same BS line that Uber does about tips being included in the fare...because they aren't. Its a tricky thing Uber does and they are costing their drivers potential earnings by misrepresenting the fare as being sufficient to not tip. To me, it would be like a restaurant opening up and still paying their servers $2.13/hour, while telling customers no tip is necessary. The only difference is we are IC's so Uber can legally get away with. That doesn't make it right.


Why is it an Uber lie?

*Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
_Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services._

Uber as far as I can tell do not claim the tip is included, just that there is no need. A subtle difference.


----------



## UberHammer

Ricardo Branson said:


> Why is it an Uber lie?
> 
> *Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
> _Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services._
> 
> Uber as far as I can tell do not claim the tip is included, just that there is no need. A subtle difference.


What does "being Uber" mean?

Legally one would have be an employee or franchisee of Uber to "be Uber".


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.
> 
> I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.
> 
> This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.
> 
> I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turned them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.
> 
> Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


It's the Uber drivers......we get Tips


----------



## jackstraww

These people use more ****in double talk than the barons of wall street


----------



## UberHammer

As for the "tip is included" lie by Uber, the lawsuit that is suing Uber over the lie was filed in late 2013, and since then Uber has gone to great lengths to scrub all the evidence of having marketed the lie. They have replaced most instances of where they said it with the new "no need to tip the driver" schtick.

But there are still handfuls of examples of their "tip is included" lie if you're willing to look for them. Like this one here from 2012: http://blog.uber.com/2012/10/02/pro-tip-how-to-request-an-uber-from-sea-tac-airport/

in the blog it says:



> Welcome home! Now&#8230;how to get _home_. By now you are probably aware of the $50 flat Sea-Tac/Downtown&$65 flat Sea-Tac/Downtown Bellevue rates. If not, congrats! You are now informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These rates are available to you if you are picked up in these zones AND if you are dropped off in these zones. *And in good ol' Uber fashion, tip is included in the fare. Yahoo!*


There are many, many, MANY customers taking trips today who still believe the lie.


----------



## uber_sea

Since you drive lyft now and don't care about tips. I'd gladly take those tips off your hands. PM me for PayPal address.


----------



## fork2323

i love tips, all in ap!!

today driving for Postmates:

Commission: 51.40
Tips (collected): 97.67
----------------------------
Total payout: 149.0

9 trips, averaging $16.55 per trip.

all trips very low miles as only did trtips in west Hollywood and Beverly Hills area. most time was spent in restaurants waiting for food to be ready rather than spending gas driving around. No more Uber bullshit math games!! I'm Free I'm Free and Happy .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

jackstraww said:


> *- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - --
> *
> _
> And- "If you don't care where you are...you aint lost"_


Alice came to a fork in the road. 'Which road do I take?' she asked.
'Where do you want to go?' responded the Cheshire Cat.
'I don't know,' Alice answered.
'Then,' said the Cat, 'it doesn't matter.

Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Ricardo Branson

UberHammer said:


> As for the "tip is included" lie by Uber, the lawsuit that is suing Uber over the lie was filed in late 2013, and since then Uber has gone to great lengths to scrub all the evidence of having marketed the lie. They have replaced most instances of where they said it with the new "no need to tip the driver" schtick.
> 
> But there are still handfuls of examples of their "tip is included" lie if you're willing to look for them. Like this one here from 2012: http://blog.uber.com/2012/10/02/pro-tip-how-to-request-an-uber-from-sea-tac-airport/
> 
> in the blog it says:
> 
> There are many, many, MANY customers taking trips today who still believe the lie.


Thanks, this was news to me.


----------



## MrsUberJax

I was asked today as she exited the car, Tips are Included right? I said, No Mam, Tips are not included; Tips are not required, is the company line. She replied really? I said, I"m afraid so mam, and tips are not required or expected - but Tips are Great!. I smiled, she smiled, and handed me a 10 spot as she exited the vehicle. $45 in tips last night.. (Saturday.) I rest my case.


----------



## Rut Dog

Ricardo Branson said:


> Why is it an Uber lie?
> 
> *Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
> _Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services._
> 
> Uber as far as I can tell do not claim the tip is included, just that there is no need. A subtle difference.


They go out of their way to discourage tipping and they do so by implying that the tip is included. It isn't technically a lie -- but it is disingenuous and dishonest and they know it. That's why the following language is found in the customer terms and conditions.

*Uber Terms and Conditions - Section 4 - Payments*

Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuty to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary.​


----------



## BlkGeep

Anyone else here mad about tips?!


----------



## Actionjax

I would rather push for higher rates than tips. And have regulations be created to have a lowest level that Uber can't drop below.


----------



## fork2323

Well, Postmates just killed themselves too today and changes tipping in ap to SHIT!! before the client could choose a % of tip, so either- 0%. 5%. 10% 15% 20% etc.. last night i made $88 in tips on just 3 deliveries. Now they changed it to No tip, or $2 , $4, $6 + so now its useless and might as well go back to uber crap.. SO bummed I thought I found a way out.


----------



## jackstraww

Actionjax said:


> I would rather push for higher rates than tips. And have regulations be created to have a lowest level that Uber can't drop below


Yea,so would I- - - but the tipping thing is an immediate cash influx, Hell, if I could grab 30-plus dollars a day/night in the hours Im out there it would be a nice supplement to the lousy rates> (or the better rates that probably will never happen )


----------



## Actionjax

jackstraww said:


> Yea,so would I- - - but the tipping thing is an immediate cash influx, Hell, if I could grab 30-plus dollars a day/night in the hours Im out there it would be a nice supplement to the lousy rates> (or the better rates that probably will never happen )


Only problem is Tips are always optional. Regulators can't enforce that. Fare rates they can.

Now regulators can try and get a Tip put in the App but they can't enforce a business model.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

jackstraww said:


> Yea,so would I- - - but the tipping thing is an immediate cash influx, Hell, if I could grab 30-plus dollars a day/night in the hours Im out there it would be a nice supplement to the lousy rates> (or the better rates that probably will never happen )


I'm wondering if some pax are beginning to learn about how we feel about the rates and tipping. Tonight I took one pax who was at a 3.4 surge. Not a long trip but ended up being about $14 gross. He asked me how I felt about surges. Told him I'd prefer double rates and no surges and it would still be cheaper than cabs and then he asked "Why the f*** isn't there a way to tip in the app?"

Anyway long story short he said it's stupid it's not in there (told him he should email Uber as they ONLY listen to pax if anyone) because he rarely carries cash and its stupid to promote it being cashless if you have to carry cash to tip the driver.

Anyway I told him I never expect tips as most pax don't know tips aren't included and I certainly wouldn't expect them on a surge ride (not to pressure him at that point) but that I have a square reader just in case. He said "Cool let's do that." $5.

I then had another small surge. 1.3x and they asked to run into CVS. Hate to do that but they were nice and I was wanting to get the minimum rides in to have the guarantee in case I didn't beat it (which I ended up doing anyway). Anyway they were actually super fast. So with the surge it was still only a $7 fare but they asked how I felt about surges and I gave them the same answer. Told them their surge was small and still much cheaper than a cab. They said they had noticed that and it didn't seem worth the drivers time without a surge. $10 cash tip. Thought it was a 1 or 5 until I looked.

I've had quite a few folk lately saying their drivers are complaining about rates. Not so much tipping or they just didn't mention that. But I guess so many drivers are upset that now the pax are hearing the same thing again and again. Some of them appear to be listening....


----------



## Lidman

I never got tired of getting tips. All of you cheapos out there don't go out. Stay home!


----------



## jackstraww

Actionjax said:


> Tips are always optional. Regulators can't enforce that.


Not looking to force anything..just to educate the pax.. The tip is an option that Uber like to tell you is included... well its not,,its an option .>>- tipping is always an option. Its up to the customer ,not uber if he want to throw you an extra few bucks. .Uber has no right to suggest to a satisfied customer not to tip the driver because its already included. Just that suggestion is deceitful and wrong...Pax should not already have it in his mind that the tip is being taken care of....Believe me ,,most would tip if they knew the way things really were


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.


Dude, thank you. So many drivers taking out rage on PAX for not tipping when Uber clearly told them not to or it was included. Your rage at this policy should be directed at Uber and Uber only for this policy.

The average customer doesn't stop to think that a $4 fare can't possibly include a tip when all of Uber's take is deducted. They don't live (and die) in Uber's world like us drivers. They need ride. They order ride. Ride comes out to $4. Uber says don't tip so they don't. They think that you work for Uber and don't realize you are a independent contractor. They don't realize that Uber's interests and your interests are usually opposed 100%. Heck they might even believe that the car they are sitting in is a company car paid for entirely by Uber. But most likely they just haven't even thought very deeply about it.

None of that concerns 99% of your riders nor should it. If you go into McDonald's you don't want to know the cashier's life story and problems and have them ask you for money when tipping for McDonalds was never a thing. Don't lay your all your problems on the customer.


----------



## uberThere

DenverDiane said:


> OK this may sound like a totally crazy idea but I'm thinking that if you didn't enter the forum area labeled "Tips" you'd probably see a lot less tipping posts?


Yes, you sound crazy.

Of course, I'm on your ignore list, so this is just me making faces at you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber Math Professor said:


> Dude, thank you. So many drivers taking out rage on PAX for not tipping when Uber clearly told them not to or it was included. Your rage at this policy should be directed at Uber and Uber only for this policy.
> 
> The average customer doesn't stop to think that a $4 fare can't possibly include a tip when all of Uber's take is deducted. They don't live (and die) in Uber's world like us drivers. They need ride. They order ride. Ride comes out to $4. Uber says don't tip so they don't. They think that you work for Uber and don't realize you are a independent contractor. They don't realize that Uber's interests and your interests are usually opposed 100%. Heck they might even believe that the car they are sitting in is a company car paid for entirely by Uber. But most likely they just haven't even thought very deeply about it.
> 
> None of that concerns 99% of your riders nor should it. If you go into McDonald's you don't want to know the cashier's life story and problems and have them ask you for money when tipping for McDonalds was never a thing. Don't lay your all your problems on the customer.


If I go somewhere where I know tipping us customary and its likely the employee is relying on tips then I DO think about tipping. The problem is uber is purposely training pax NOT to do that. If I went to a nice restaurant and they advertised tipping is included or tipping is not necessary I would THINK that they must be paying servers more in order to advertise that since I am aware that servers usually need tips to even make minimum wage. I would not expect a restaurant to advertise that and pay servers the same as they are paid elsewhere. But uber is also telling pax we make far more than we do with the Craigslist ads etc.

Everything they say re tipping and pay is formulated to fool pax into not tipping when they otherwise would.


----------



## chi1cabby

DenverDiane said:


> Complaining about it here will do absolutely ... zero. Everything that can be said about it has been said about it.
> Everything. Moaning about what we already know here does absolutely - nothing.


Au contraire!
Posting ones' frank assessment of various aspects of Driving for Uber accomplishes a lot in real world.

You see this forum is heavily relied upon by journalists covering Uber. @uberpeople.net has been used & cited countless times in the media for sources, materials and background info. This makes the forum an effective vehicle in countering Uber's duplicitous PR machine.
Just over the weekend @Michael - Cleveland successfully used the forum to get the author to update his article "Etiquette For Using Uber" in regards to Tipping the Drivers
https://uberpeople.net/threads/usa-...errror-on-uber-and-tipping.16237/#post-220225

This thread
*Uber Gives out my personal number*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/*
And the women forum members who posted their experiences on being harassed by male riders led to this article
*Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature ToHarass Female Drivers*
That thread also resulted in Uber paying some lip service to the issue:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/page-9#post-159117

I'm quite sure that because of your copious use of the "Ignore Button", you'll likely won't see my post. But that's besides the point...Other forum members will see it and realize that you are quite wrong in your assessment of effectiveness of @uberpeople.net & it's members.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DenverDiane said:


> I don't disagree with you at all. This is a big reason why I am going to sign on with Lyft first before trying Uber - more pay.
> As much as I hate the expression, it is what it is. And it's what we signed on for if we signed on. It's unlikely Uber is going to change because there are still so many out of work and needing something extra. Work the guarantees and the surges if you can - drive for another service - get a different job and stop driving for Uber if the tip situation is too much.
> 
> Complaining about it here will do absolutely ... zero. Everything that can be said about it has been said about it.
> Everything. Moaning about what we already know here does absolutely - nothing.


An active member on an uber forum who's not even "tried" uber or Lyft yet, with her liberal use of the ignore function...

May the wind always be at your back. May the sun always shine on your face. May your tires never bald! May gas prices continue to drop. May the stench of a spilled venti cup of pure half-and-half (or vomit) never permeate your car. May the insurance gap never be known to you.


----------



## UberCemetery

chi1cabby said:


> Au contraire!
> Posting ones' frank assessment of various aspects of Driving for Uber accomplishes a lot in real world.
> 
> You see this forum is heavily relied upon by journalists covering Uber. @uberpeople.net has been used & cited countless times in the media for sources, materials and background info. This makes the forum an effective vehicle in countering Uber's duplicitous PR machine.
> Just over the weekend @Michael - Cleveland successfully used the forum to get the author to update his article "Etiquette For Using Uber" in regards to Tipping the Drivers
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/usa-...errror-on-uber-and-tipping.16237/#post-220225
> 
> This thread
> *Uber Gives out my personal number*
> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/*
> And the women forum members who posted their experiences on being harassed by male riders led to this article
> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature ToHarass Female Drivers*
> That thread also resulted in Uber paying some lip service to the issue:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/page-9#post-159117
> 
> I'm quite sure that because of your copious use of the "Ignore Button", you'll likely won't see my post. But that's besides the point...Other forum members will see it and realize that you are quite wrong in your assessment of effectiveness of @uberpeople.net & it's members.


Well said Bro


----------



## elelegido

DenverDiane said:


> OK this may sound like a totally crazy idea but I'm thinking that if you didn't enter the forum area labeled "Tips" you'd probably see a lot less tipping posts?


No, it doesn't sound crazy; just semiliterate. "Fewer tipping posts", not "less tipping posts".


----------



## jackstraww

@Deverdiane -I cant believe that you had so much to say, so much advise to give> when you still haven't even got the green light to start driving yet...
That is not really the way to endear yourself to the board....know what I mean..??!!!
lottsaluck


----------



## chi1cabby

elelegido said:


> No, it doesn't sound crazy; just semiliterate. "Fewer tipping posts", not "less tipping posts".


And welcome to the longest "ignore list" of any member on the forum!
Pretty soon she'll just be talking to herself...


----------



## elelegido

chi1cabby said:


> And welcome to the longest "ignore list" of any member on the forum!
> Pretty soon she'll just be talking to herself...


One can but live in hope.

LOL


----------



## elelegido

DenverDiane said:


> One more troll won't hurt.


Agreed, but if you were to try to make more productive posts, it would be appreciated.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DenverDiane said:


> Apparently I just got approved today. I've driven before in other jobs.
> But thanks for the comment - everyone who "liked" it was apparently already on my ignore list.
> One more troll won't hurt.


Can't wait for you to start imparting more wisdom upon us.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

@Casandria


----------



## 20yearsdriving

MrsUberJax said:


> I was asked today as she exited the car, Tips are Included right? I said, No Mam, Tips are not included; Tips are not required, is the company line. She replied really? I said, I"m afraid so mam, and tips are not required or expected - but Tips are Great!. I smiled, she smiled, and handed me a 10 spot as she exited the vehicle. $45 in tips last night.. (Saturday.) I rest my case.


Potential vaccine to rate cuts


----------



## Bolympia

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.
> 
> I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.
> 
> This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.
> 
> I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turned them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.
> 
> Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


You're not required to tip your bartender either, but I'm sure you still do. I mean how hard was it for that girl to pull a Sierra Pale Ale out of the fridge and flip the cap off?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Bolympia said:


> You're not required to tip your bartender either, but I'm sure you still do. I mean how hard was it for that girl to pull a Sierra Pale Ale out of the fridge and flip the cap off?


Anytime I am out now, I make sure the bar tender,server knows that it is a bummer when people in the service industry do not tip. Whenever you are asked online to rank your bank,last purchase whatever, fill out the review and in remarks mention they should be tipping their Uber drivers.


----------



## DriverG

Ummm reminds me of a nice person I have picked up from their work twice now and taken home, which happened to be a little further out. That person works at a Bar as a hostess/server and as such probably get's tips or shares in tips. So I am surprised that each time I have not been tipped by them. Go figure! Next time i'll probably mentioned what you just said up above.


----------



## Desert Driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have not found a feature where I can blanket ignore any post that mentions tips or tipping. It's a bizarre obsession. It detracts from every other problem and solution and diverts attention away from real issues about which we actually could do something. It is spoken of as if a pax, as they left your car slapped you in the face. That is not happening. You are creating an imaginary abusive situation that does not actually exist. What kind of person does that? You know the answer. The kind of person who decides that their self-worth is tied with being handed a pittance for doing something they would do naturally for anybody in the real world - for free.
> 
> I challenge every single one of you to turn off your "no tip" anger for one week. Just refuse to let tips and tipping take over your life. It is 100% within your power to make your life better by ignoring the whole concept of tips and tipping.
> 
> This goes for the abnormal jubilation people get when they do get a tip.
> 
> I tossed down this challenge because this obsession with tipping has taken people I believe to be otherwise normal human beings and turned them into people who obsess over a one dollar or two dollar increase in a handful of fares.
> 
> Anyone willing to sign up to see if we take tipping away from these posts what kind of picture shows up?


On the other hand, tipping for service is a social more that is woven deeply into the fabric of western culture. Uber has decided to shear that fabric with little to no regard for the expectations of the parties on either side of gratuity transaction.

But I do agree that some drivers are little obsessed with Uber's faux pas in this area.


----------



## Desert Driver

Kim Chi said:


> I never expect a tip anyways. So I don't disappoint myself. Tipping use to be based on if the consumer is happy with his/her service.


The word tips is actually an acronym for To Insure Proper Service.


----------

